# Microsoft FlightSim X deluxe install problem 2



## termyuk (Aug 31, 2009)

I have just installed MSFSX and encountered all the errors posted about in these forums.
I had finally got past the installation problem thinking that i could play the game and now i have the mother of all problems.

first off, i am running Vista home premium with SP1.
My machine spec is far beyond the recommended needed to run this game. SO my problem is this.

"The MSXML4 SP2 component is not installed. Please reinstall FLight Simulator to restore or repair this missing component"

I have been to this site http://support.microsoft.com/kb/810209/en-us?spid=11941&sid=global and ive tried all the methods and none have worked.

If anyone here has this game working on vista or knows of a way to get it working i would be so greatful.
Many thx in advance.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF.

First, try running the game in compatibility mode for Windows XP Sp2

Try downloading the file located *here* and see if that helps.



MSDN Blog said:


> MSXML4 install errors: we think is caused by a "broken" installation of an older version of MSXML. We're looking at the issue. In the meantime some people have had success installing MSXML (4.0 or 6.0) directly from microsoft.com.


----------



## termyuk (Aug 31, 2009)

thx my friend. Ill give it a try and let u know how i get on

Edit. I downloaded the file but it didnt seem to work. I got a message about it failing. But my problem lies with msxml4. I had the game installed ok but it just wouldnt run. And i cant find the compatability tab either. I right click the .exe icon and goto properties but theres nothing there for compatability.

Im desperate to get this working.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Have you tried downloading the older versions of MSxML? Located in my other post.


----------



## termyuk (Aug 31, 2009)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> Have you tried downloading the older versions of MSxML? Located in my other post.


I had installed the older one but couldnt get it to register. When i checked the system32 folder it showed that the version i needed to run fsx was there but when i tried to run fsx the pc told me it wasnt:4-dontkno .
I have now uninstalled fsx and will try to install msxml first then try to reinstall fsx.
Ill let u know how i get on.


----------



## Gwenbchr (Sep 5, 2009)

I am having the same problem and the Geek guys told me to wait until windows 7 comes out. big 

I had bought FSX with the accelerator, and a quad core Dell with 6 gig of ram, and a really hot games card thinking that it would run really well. This is really frustrating because I bought that computer expressly to run FS. GAH!:4-dontkno


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Have you tried updating to Vista Service Pack 2?


----------



## Gwenbchr (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes, I did find service pack 2. I had a man looking at the computer the other day who seemed quite knowlegable and he was unable to make it go. However, he told me that there was no such thing as 64 bit, yet this machine appears to be one. ???

FSx will actually start and run for a while before it freezes, but if I try to set specifications for weather, type of plane and all that, as soon as I press "Fly", the screen goes blank and it freezes.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

First of all let me tell you that 64-bit operating systems do exist, I have one and millions of others do too.

Now, try running the game as administrator, to do this:
Find the game's installation path
Find the .exe that starts the game (eg:FSX.exe)
Right click, Run As Administrator.

Do the same for the desktop shortcut


----------

